
Stock Google Keyboard now available on Google Play - hanifvirani
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.android.inputmethod.latin
======
tucif
"This app is incompatible with all of your devices." "This item cannot be
installed in your device's country."

Does anyone know why would they set a geographical restriction to this?.. At
first I thought it could be lack of language support but it says "Dictionaries
for 26 languages" in the feature list..

~~~
cyphax
What region are you in? I'm in the Netherlands and it says the same thing for
me. It makes absolutely no sense.

Not that I'd want to install this keyboard, as my phone has CyanogenMod on it,
which comes with the thing in the first place. (And that makes it even
weirder; the keyboard works like a charm.)

